# Beratung Echolotkauf



## davidhecht (27. August 2016)

Hi Jungs,
Nach langem Suchen und diversen Berichten im Internet über diverse Echolote, eröffne ich nun einen eigenen Thread weil ich nichts wirklich passendes gefunden habe.
Ich Suche derzeit ein Echolot zum Montieren auf meinem Schlauchboot. Befischt werden vorwiegend Seen mit maximal 30 Meter Tiefe.
Helfen soll mir das Echolot bei der Platzwahl fürs Karpfenangeln, jedoch auch beim Schleppfischen und Spinnen. Also allgemein bei der Suche nach interessanten Strukturen am Boden.
Jedoch fände ich auch die ein oder andere Fischsichel(z.B. Hechte im Freiwasser oder Kleinfischschwärme) hilfreich.
Folgende Modelle sind mir beim Suchen immer wieder aufgefallen:
1. Lowrance mark5x pro
2. Humminbird 718x
3. Lowrance 4xpro

Meine Frage:
Wer hat eines dieser Modelle und kann mir sagen ob er damit zufrieden ist und vllt. wozu es was taugt?
Und reicht es für meine Zwecke ein günstiges gebrauchtes Lot wie z.B. das 3. oder auch ein Eagle Cuda 300 zu erstehen oder muss ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,

Grüße#h


----------



## Tobi_me (28. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

_Ich kenne die Modelle auch eher vom Durchstöbern, aber habe keines davon getestet. Würde dir aber dennoch ein Echolot empfehlen, welches ich schon zwei Mal ausprobiert habe und bisher echt nicht meckern konnte. Ich nutze den Deeper Smart Sonar Echolot (hier) finde den echt super, da es schon etwas moderneres ist, als die anderen Echolote. Hier ist auch ein passendes Video dazu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU6_B4RuF4U

Kurz die Eckdaten: 
Kostenpunkt: 247,00€
Tiefe: bis zu 80m
Akuleistung: 6 Stunden
Verbindung: Wifi
_


----------



## fischbär (28. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

Öhm, das ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
An den TE: lies Dir doch mal die letzten Kaufberatungsthreads hier durch. Da wurde doch alles zu preiswerten Echoloten gesagt.
Die 5" Geräte jedes Herstellers haben ihre Anhänger und da ist eigentlich keines total schlecht oder sensationell besser als die anderen.


----------



## davidhecht (28. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

@fischbär: nunja grad die erstgenannten Lote sind meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr in der "super günstig" Kategorie einzuordnen. Außerdem wird ja meistens zu einer größeren Investition geraten. Meiner Meinung nach wird bei vielen Produkten egal ob Rute oder Rolle oder anderes aber maßlos übertrieben indem man sagt dass die günstigen Produkte garnicjts taugen und man dich doch gefälligst was teureres zu legen sollte. Ein 3 oder 4er Display ist laut einiger Beiträge so unleserlich wie eine schriftgröße 2 ohne Lupe 
Ich suche hier also nach denjenigen die selber oben genannte Geräte besitzen und mir einfach ihren Eindruck schildern möchten.
Danke

Gruß


----------



## fischbär (28. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

die meisten sind nicht mehr aktuell. ich habe das Hook 4, deeper und ein 7" humminbird. Das hook 4 gefällt mir insgesamt am besten. Wenn du die Kohle hast, kauf ein hook 5 oder helix 5, dragonfly 5 etc. sind alles gute Geräte. Kommt halt drauf an was genau dir wichtig ist.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

@fischbär
Mach Dir keinen Kopf, die meisten wollen keine Beratung sondern nur eine Bestätigung,das ihre Auswahl die richtige ist.


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

Seh´ich ähnlich. Ich verfolge den Thread schon einige Zeit.
Ist so wie im Laden sich tagelange beraten zu lassen und dann Online zu Kaufen. 

Wenn er wenigsten ein mal auch im Laden gewesen wäre, dann würde die Aussage mit den  3 oder 4"  und der Lupe nicht kommen.


Versteh´ Euch


----------



## fischbär (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

Sag mal, was habt Ihr alle für schlechte Augen? Ich finde 4" für eine Person völlig ausreichend.


----------



## davidhecht (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

Danke für die Tipps fischbär
@angler9999 ich war sehr wohl im laden habe auch mal ein wenig in die Vitrine geschaut aber gerade die Beratung im laden und dann der Kauf im Internet ist unfair gegenüber dem Händler! Allerdings sind dort die Geräte 1. einfach zu teuer 2. würde ich auch durchaus ein gebrauchtes Lot nehmen.
Und zur Größe Reden wir glaub ich aneinander vorbei. Wenn ich Nachrichten auf einer Apple Watch lesen kann müsste ich doch auf einenm Gerät ähnlicher Größe vernünftig die bodenstruktur ablesen können ? Oder täusch ich mich ?
Gruß


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*



fischbär schrieb:


> Sag mal, was habt Ihr alle für schlechte Augen? Ich finde 4" für eine Person völlig ausreichend.



Wenn das der Grund ist, warum ich noch keine Mini Echolot der 3-4´Klasse habe, dann muss ich wohl mal zum Augenarzt gehen.

@davidhecht
Mal ganz ernst: Der Betrachtungsabstand bei einem Echolot auf dem Boot ist deutlich größer als das mit einer Armbanduhr der Fall ist. Hinzu kommen Spiegelungen, Kontrastarmut und magere Auflösung. Vergleich doch einmal nur die Auflösung eines 4 Gerätes mit der deiner Apple Watch (flachmäßig hochrechnen). Kleine Details z.B., die bei einem 7´Gerät sofort ins Auge fallen, sind auf dem 4´Pedanten bei gleichem Betrachtungsabstand überhaupt nicht zu identifizieren. Deshalb sollte man im Normalfall mindestens eine 5´Type veranschlagen, das ist ein tragbarer Kompromiss. Einzige Ausnahme: Belly Boat. Das aber aus verschiedenen Gründen.


----------



## davidhecht (29. August 2016)

*AW: Beratung Echolotkauf*

Okay danke für deine Meinung. Klingt einleuchtend!


----------

